# Lange authorized dealers?



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a. Lange & Sohne authorized dealers in the U.S.?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

You don't say where you want to look. In this category I would
definitely visit an authorized dealer to see the watches.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## asurada (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi guys, I live in OC, California and I'm looking for an out of state AD who offers a reasonable discount on ALS time pieces. Can anyone point me to the right direction?


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

I saw one at the Wynn in Las Vegas but they were not offering any discount, which I found ludicrous.
But still a good place to see the watches in flesh, nonetheless.
As far as ADs who offer discount, I have no idea.


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Price consideration on an ALS will vary depending upon.:

1) the allocation and availability of the reference in question
2) the demeanor of the inquirer
3) the level relationship between the dealer and the buyer

lastly, communications like this are best asked privately and not on public forums.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

It's not there're job to offer, it's your job to ask for a 'price consideration'.


shnjb said:


> I saw one at the Wynn in Las Vegas but they were not offering any discount, which I found ludicrous.
> But still a good place to see the watches in flesh, nonetheless.
> As far as ADs who offer discount, I have no idea.


----------

